# Mental gymnastics



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI







http://www.newscientist.com/news/news.jsp?id=ns99991591


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

LOL I can do this by just writing a food shopping list; going up & down the aisles in my mind. Heck, Just writing my daily "To Do" list oughtta be enuf LOLBQ


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

I wonder if this would work on weight, lol!














JeanG


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

I thought that was pretty fascinating.Years ago I had heard that martial arts masters from China(?) were able to stay in shape by going through the exercises in their minds. Maybe it's true that they could, given this article.[It's worth noting that not everything that the mysterious Asian martial artists claim is true. Prior to the boxer rebellion, the masters 'proved' to the students that bullets could not harm martial artists by firing blanks at them. When they went into the boxer rebellion, they were mowed down by real bullets.]


----------

